# Lakers & Suns



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like the Lakers are destroying the Suns. Jazz played them tougher.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Until the Lakers meet the Celtics in the finals, there won't be anyone with the big bodies in the middle to match up with Lakers. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I HATE the Lakers, but after Coach Jackson said he supports the Arizona ILLEGAL Immigration Law I am hoping the Lakers sweep the suns and then defeat the Celtics.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I HATE the Lakers, but after Coach Jackson said he supports the Arizona ILLEGAL Immigration Law I am hoping the Lakers sweep the suns and then defeat the Celtics.


LOL! didn't know he said that, I hate the guy but that is great.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I HATE the Lakers, but after Coach Jackson said he supports the Arizona ILLEGAL Immigration Law I am hoping the Lakers sweep the suns and then defeat the Celtics.
> ...


Yeah, there's a bunch of people in LA with their panties in a wad over Jackson's quote. He actually said it during the series with Utah. I heard it live in a pre-game press Q&A. I thought it was about the only thing he has ever said that I can agree with.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, no sweep... but at least the Lakers get to finish it in LA. 8)


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like the Suns are going to make a series out of the Western Conference Finals. I would love it if the Suns shocked the world and beat the fakers to advance to the finals!!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Looks like the Suns are going to make a series out of the Western Conference Finals. I would love it if the Suns shocked the world and beat the fakers to advance to the finals!!!!!


Not me, Los Suns have become the most hated team for me after they pulled their little stunt over the immigration bill, I hope the Suns franchise goes under, that is how much I dislike them now.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like I jumped the gun. Suns have it knotted up 2-2. I guess they are better than the Jazz. See, I try to give the Jazz some props and then I look like a fool.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

jahan said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the Suns are going to make a series out of the Western Conference Finals. I would love it if the Suns shocked the world and beat the fakers to advance to the finals!!!!!
> ...


+100. I actually used to not mind the suns. But now they are on my sheeit list!!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

STEVO said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > luv2fsh&hnt said:
> ...


A-FREAKING-MEN! With the little Canadian replacing the tall German as my least favorite player.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So here is a great point one of my buddies pointed out to me. So Mark Cuban goes on the air and says he wants Lebron James, which everyone does, and he gets fined 100k, yet the Suns can take a political stand, change the name on their jersey and nothing happens to them. I think David Stern should have given the Franchise a hefty fine and said this is a professional sport not a place for political views, no matter which way it is. :evil: 

P.S. I am not a Mark Cuban fan, I was just using him as the example. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

jahan said:


> So here is a great point one of my buddies pointed out to me. So Mark Cuban goes on the air and says he wants Lebron James, which everyone does, and he gets fined 100k, yet the Suns can take a political stand, change the name on their jersey and nothing happens to them. I think David Stern should have given the Franchise a hefty fine and said this is a professional sport not a place for political views, no matter which way it is. :evil:
> 
> P.S. I am not a Mark Cuban fan, I was just using him as the example. :mrgreen:


I sent the NBA emails over this and the comments by the half time crew. Just got a standard form letter in return- and from the way it was worded I must not have been the only one that sent them an email.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

First let me say I emphatically support Arizonas illegal immigrant law. Maybe I missed something but the gentlemen that were removed from the game were tossed out of The Staples Center in LA. I would hazard to say the Suns organisation has no control or say over fans being removed from the Staples Center. They did however do what they could to make things right with the offended fans. Changing the uniforms to Los Suns I didn't agree with but actually saw it as a compromise to show support for fans on both sides of the issue. Their is a spanish word for sun in spanish. I believe it is sol. The media has put out so much misinformation out even my friends here in Utah that are mexican think the police are pulling people over down there just because they are mexican. That said I would still like to see the Suns upset the fakers.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Exactly how is changing the uniforms to "Los Suns" a compromise with BOTH sides? Seems to me that is catering to one side and sticking it to the other side. :?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

jahan said:


> So here is a great point one of my buddies pointed out to me. So Mark Cuban goes on the air and says he wants Lebron James, which everyone does, and he gets fined 100k, yet the Suns can take a political stand, change the name on their jersey and nothing happens to them. I think David Stern should have given the Franchise a hefty fine and said this is a professional sport not a place for political views, no matter which way it is. :evil:
> 
> P.S. I am not a Mark Cuban fan, I was just using him as the example. :mrgreen:


In fairness to the league, these are two different issues. The league has a rule stating that no organization, or individual within an organization can say ANYTHING about players with regards to free-agency until July 1. This is why Cuban got fined. Yeah, lots of people are talking about Lebron, but if you notice, its just the media, fans, and those not linked to the teams. Anyone else gets a hefty fine, just as Cuban did, so they are keeping hush for now. Come July 1, it'll be a feeding frenzy.

On the "Los Suns" side of things, I'm not sure what the league's policy is regarding teams getting political, but don't forget, this isn't the first time the Suns have worn that jersey. As I recall, the Spurs also have a "hispanic friendly" jersey that they have worn. Part of the NBA's drive to entice Latino fans. It was done before, as part of a league initiative, so I think that's why they didn't get fined this time around. Besides that, I agree, its bullcrap for any team to stick their nose in the political realm. If the owner had an issue, let him take it up at a different time and place. Also, you wonder what, if any, public tax money has gone to the Suns organization. I know lots of sports teams have the building of their arenas subsidized by taxpayer money. If this is the case, the state of AZ and the city of Phoenix should demand their tax money back from the owner.

In the end, I'm still rooting for the Suns. I can NEVER root for the Lakers....EVER. :evil:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Just one more reason not to watch the NBA.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Props to Phillip, I can in no way ever cheer for the Lakers, at least not while Kobe is playing for them.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Exactly how is changing the uniforms to "Los Suns" a compromise with BOTH sides? Seems to me that is catering to one side and sticking it to the other side. :?


I would agree with you had they gone with "Los Sols" where they went with "Los Suns" makes me think they were looking for a compromise to show support for both sides. When you are in a business,and that is exactly what a professional ball club is,you have to try and appeal to as broad a base as you can if you expect to be succesful.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly how is changing the uniforms to "Los Suns" a compromise with BOTH sides? Seems to me that is catering to one side and sticking it to the other side. :?
> ...


That was the other thing I forgot to mention in my previous post. I studied spanish for a few years in high school. Part of the rules of the spanish language is when translating, proper names such as the "Suns" don't get translated like if you were referring to "the sun" (el sol, or the plural los soles). Same goes for names: "John" does not become "Juan" nor does "Michael" become "Miguel". Just a formality, similar to ones you would find in the English language.

So it has nothing to do with trying to please both sides, its simply a correct translation to Spanish.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly how is changing the uniforms to "Los Suns" a compromise with BOTH sides? Seems to me that is catering to one side and sticking it to the other side. :?
> ...


If they wanted to appeal to both sides they would shut their mouth and play basketball.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


We have a winner!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty good game last night apparently.... missed it because I was busy doing something important (playing softball) :lol: but the wife was all sorts of stoked when I got home. Even she admitted it might go seven games though....


----------

